# Hunting in Canada question.........



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

For you guys that have gone or hunt/live in Canada when do their seasons end(date wise) for waterfowling? I know that may depend on which part of Canada but a general guideline would help.Thanks.

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What provine(s) are you interested in?


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

here is some info on ontario

Migratory Game Birds
(waterfowl, common snipe and woodcock)
To hunt migratory game birds, you must have a Federal
Migratory Game Bird Hunting Permit and a Wildlife
Habitat Conservation Stamp, as well as an Ontario
licence tag (resident) or licence (non-resident)
to hunt small game. This includes hunting with falconry
birds or non-indigenous falconry birds. You may buy a
Migratory Game Bird Hunting Permit and Wildlife
Habitat Conservation Stamp at any main post office.

Migratory game bird seasons are the responsibility of the
Federal Government. In the past, as a service to hunters,
we included the migratory game bird seasons in the Ontario
Provincial Hunting Regulations Summary. However, the
waterfowl seasons will not be finalized until June 2006 and
therefore were not available at press time.
For further information contact:
Canadian Wildlife Service, Environment Canada,
867 Lakeshore Road,
Burlington, Ontario L7R 4A6
(905) 336-6410 or visit
www.on.ec.gc.ca/wildlife
The Migratory Game Bird Hunting Regulation summaries
will be available at Canada Post Outlets by August 1.
The Migratory Birds Convention Act and the regulations
govern hunting of migratory game birds. It is illegal to
hunt migratory birds within 400m (437 yd.) of where bait
has been deposited unless that place has been free of bait
for at least seven days. To hunt migratory game birds you
must have a Migratory Game Bird Hunting Permit and a
Wildlife Habitat Conservation Stamp, as well as an Ontario
licence to hunt small game.

1. Moose
a) Resident's licence tag to hunt moose . . . . . . . . . $43.00
b) Non-resident's licence to hunt moose . . . . . .. . $360.00
c) Dog licence . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $10.25
2. Deer
a) Resident's licence tag to hunt deer . . . . . . . . . . . $36.00
b) Farmer's licence tag to hunt deer . . . . . . . . . . . . . $21.50
You must complete an "Application for a Farmer's
Licence to Hunt Deer" form to get this licence. This
licence tag is valid only in the county (or other
jurisdictions as the case may be) in which you reside.
c) Resident's additional game seal to hunt deer
(selected WMUs only). . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $36.00
d) Non-resident's licence to hunt deer
(antlered deer only) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $180.00
e) Non-resident's additional game seal to hunt deer
(selected WMUs only). . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $180.00
f) Dog licence. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $10.25
3. Black Bear
a) Resident's licence tag to hunt black bear . . . . . . . $36.00
b) Resident's second game seal to hunt black bear
(selected WMUs only). . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $36.00
c) Non-resident's licence to hunt black bear . . . . . $180.00
Non-residents must have a Black Bear Hunting Licence
Validation Certificate as well as a black bear hunting
licence. They must also complete the report that comes
with the Certificate and return it to the issuer of the
Certificate by the date indicated.
d) Dog licence. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . $10.25
4. Small Game
a) Resident's licence tag to hunt small game . . . . .. $19.00
This licence tag is valid for a resident to hunt game birds
(other than wild turkey), and game mammals (except
bear, caribou, deer, elk and moose). Under this licence
tag you may also hunt coyote*, wolf*, raccoon, red fox,
arctic fox, gray fox, skunk, opossum and weasel. You also
need it to hunt on game bird hunting preserves. A small
game licence tag also permits you to hunt American
crow, brown-headed cowbird, common grackle, house
sparrow, red-winged blackbird or starlings and other
animals not protected under the Fish and Wildlife
Conservation Act (e.g. groundhogs).
non-resident small game.........$90.00


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Chris,
Any province. Probably Saskatchewan first. However, I'll take any waterfowl season dates for any province. I know those dates might vary a tad from year to year but dates from say this year or even 2 years ago will give me a good idea on their season dates.Thanks.

Alex


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's a link to Manitoba hunting regulations, seasons, etc.

www.gov.mb.ca/conservation/wildlife/faq/hunting

Happy New Year :beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Here in sask it is open from sept 1 to dec.16. If you are coming try to plan your trip for the early part of Oct. Lots of birds and the northerns are just starting to show up. I like to hunt white gees in sept cause they are pretty stupid before they get "educated" but for ducks and dark geese the first 2 weeks of oct. are the best.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

In Sask. 99.9% of the of the geese have migrated before the season closes so the date is of no consequence.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

It was of consequence since I was trying to find some information out about hunting in Canada.

Alex


----------



## 300win mag 710 (Feb 22, 2007)

you have to contact the ministry branch for what ever province you want to hunt in to get hte specific details as each province have slightly different regulations and start dates as well as differnt counties with defferent dates just google " hunting in province name" and you should find the local ministry to contact for tis info


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> In Sask. 99.9% of the of the geese have migrated before the season closes so the date is of no consequence.





> It was of consequence since I was trying to find some information out about hunting in Canada.


OK, put it this way - if you come between December 1 - 16th, 99.9% of the geese will be gone. You can still hunt, but you'll be sitting by yourself in a snowbank and the nearest bird will likely be in the Dakotas.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I was trying to find information about the season dates to see if my son(who will turn 12 next fall) would be able to hunt or not. Some regulations here(U.S.) allow kids to hunt as long as they turn the required age within the season. I wasn't looking to come up there in December. :lol: :roll:

Alex


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

anyone know what you need to do to get into manitoba if you've had a DUI???


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

sorry a little off topic but, im just curious as to what a dog license is?


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> I was trying to find information about the season dates to see if my son(who will turn 12 next fall) would be able to hunt or not.


So, how is it looking for him? You have to be 12 to hunt in Sask. and be a graduate of a hunter safety program. One of my sons turns 11 next week and the wait to turn 12 seems like an eternity for him.

That sounds like the trip of a lifetime for the young man. Good luck!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Kids gotta be 12 when they hunt. :******: I guess it'll be a spring snow goose trip(next spring) first and then a fall hunt after that.

Alex


----------

